
How to get a politician to say just what you want to hear - T-A
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/03/22/how-to-get-a-politician-to-say-just-what-you-want-to-hear/
======
silveira
Wow. Eventually we will need digital signatures to discourses and interviews.

